# What Codec/Media player play .EVO files ?



## Future.me (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

If anyone has played .EVO files which are the form that HD Movies are compiled could they let me know what they used.

All suggestions are welcome.

Thanks

~Future~


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

.Evo (Enhanced VOB)

PowerDVD will play them. It's a commercial product and the only one i know of.


----------



## Future.me (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you I have PowerDVD now I will give it a try. Thanks again


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## Amit Ghoshal (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried almost every player under the sun but failed to play this Damn EVO file. Help...............


----------

